# What's your ideal insurance situation?



## klk2412 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm a writer for The Ringer working on a story about gig economy workers and portable benefits, the kind where either a worker pays or an employer pays or both pay a third party for insurance. If you'd be willing to email with me about what your ideal insurance situation would be as a driver, I'd really appreciate it. My email is kate dot knibbs at the ringer. Thanks!


----------

